

The demise of eventual consistency - mycodebreaks
http://gigaom.com/2013/11/02/next-gen-nosql-the-demise-of-eventual-consistency/?

======
greenyoda
Posted 3 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7926087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7926087)

